# Baby pictures



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Time for a feel-good thread. (Sorry, folks, you are stuck with a very sentimental forum administrator.)

Show us your baby pictures! Of you, your kids, grandkids, nieces/nephews, whatever. 

How can anyone have a bad day after looking at these shots?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are my youngest daughters on the day they were born.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We had no idea how much we had to learn about raising twins.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet Hannah... cheeks as soft as rose petals.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

... and Sarah, just a few hours old, but already focused. I love this shot.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Little miracles.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll post more of my oldest - she was born pre-digital so I have to scan hers in first.

Here's what she looks like today. They grow up.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Awwwwhhh...  They are just beautiful Harvey!!!  My daughter was born WAY pre-digital (she's 20 now) so I'll have to see if I can scare some old photos up of her to scan in.

Thanks for this!  I can never resist a baby!!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea and great shots.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You guys make beautiful babies.  Thanks for posting those photos.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww, how sweet!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Sweet pictures, Harvey!  We have twin boys and yes, there is a lot to learn about raising twins! All I can say is that I am so glad they weren't our first! By the time they came along at least I had experience with my other 2 first. But I have also learned that there are challenges that come with twins that you don't have with other kids. They have kept us on our toes and I'm sure they will continue that trend!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How precious!! Thanks for sharing Harvey.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How precious Harvey... the baby pictures I have at the moment are my grandkids. I don't even think I have any of my baby pictures!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here a few more from the months and years that followed all too quickly.














































Okay, enough nostalgia for now. <sniff> Fortunately they're still great at 11. And how bad can the teen years get anyway (he asks naively)...?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Lovely lassies, just loverly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here a few more from the months and years that followed all too quickly.


I'll say it again, Harvey. You make beautiful babies.



> Okay, enough nostalgia for now. <sniff> Fortunately they're still great at 11. And how bad can the teen years get anyway (he asks naively)...?


Remember how they were during the terrible two's? Well, that was just a preview of how they're going to be as teens.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Oh thanks!  I'd better rest up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't you already done the teen thing, Harvey? Just double it, then you'll know.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pictures. They are beautiful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, wonderful pics, Harvey!  Beautiful family!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Haven't you already done the teen thing, Harvey? Just double it, then you'll know.


Yes, my oldest is 18 and we survived those teen years pretty easily. I am most grateful for that.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

awwww!!  beautiful photos!  Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

they are just too beautiful!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Beautiful girls Harvey! Hmmm, can't seem to put my finger on it but they bore a striking resemblance to you when they were newborns *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We all have very nicely shaped heads!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We all have very nicely shaped heads!


*That's it *


----------

